# Engineers Corner > Electrical Engineering reactive power

## bala kumar

what is reactive power?

----------


## modeayoub

the power is divided into two types active and reactive power the reactive power is considered to be the loss of the power as it doesn't contribute for any kind of work. the existance of the reactive power is to maintain electrical and magnatic fields the relation between both can be calculated through S'2 = p'2 + R'2 

or R = root 3 of Sin x WHERE X is the power factor

----------


## runsri

the power which is consumed for satisfying losses is called as reactive power....

it is the non useful power da.........

----------


## ps.suneetha

Reactive power Q is by definition =peak value of that power that travels back and forth on the line,resulting in zero average power and therefore capable of no useful work

----------


## tarun aggarwal ymca

> what is reactive power?




reactive power is nothing real that exit is is hypothetical 
reactive consist of the magnetic field induced in inductor

----------

